# Merlin Mojito



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

My very atractive BSH


----------



## Fluffed (Jun 5, 2011)

Ok, you can send him to me now.


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

what a gorgeous boy!! He looks so plush!!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Cazcatz


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

What's not to love?! A sweetie.


----------



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks he really makes me smile.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's stunning


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Dally


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh he is gorgeous

Viv xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

his a real brusier of a boy!! Stunning!!! :laugh:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Taylor


----------

